# 3 brothers need your prayers



## Howard Roark (Oct 10, 2006)

My cousin's 3 sons were involved in an accident this evening.  Please pray for them.

Andrew, the oldest son has a dislocated elbow and open fracture.

Forest has facial fractures and damaged teeth.  All the oral surgeons in Athens work in their offices and they are having trouble getting an oral surgeon to come to the hospital to see him.  He might have to transfer to Augusta.

Daniel, the youngest brother was airlifted to Egelston.  He has internal injuries which are quite serious.  He is in exploratory surgery at this time (9:29).

We are praying that the blood of Jesus Christ will cover them, that their doctors will see not through their eyes but through the eyes of Christ as they treat the boys and that an oral surgeon will step forward to treat Forest and he will not have to be transferred to Augusta unless God has some special purpose for him to be moved there.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2006)

Howard, my most sincere prayers are sent for you and yours. May God in his Mercy protect and heal these young men, especially Daniel.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you so much fellows.


----------



## WTM45 (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.....
Must be the most painful thing, a parent seeing their children suffering.  Prayers for them too.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot to deal with Howard.  Prayers sent for the healing and comfort of the boys and strength and comfort for the family members.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 10, 2006)

You got it.  God be with them.


----------



## diehardawg (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Todd E (Oct 10, 2006)

Andrew is out of surgery. It went well. 

Forrest has been taken to Augusta. Bad facial injuries. Couldn't get anyone local to come in. Someone was needed, now, to help with facial surgery but none were willing.

When I left the hospital, Daniel was in surgery at Egleston with internal bleeding.

Folks, this is one of the most finest examples of a Christian family I have ever met. These three guys are some of my buddies. I've hunted with them a good bit. Please remember their other brother Caleb, as he is really shook up and worried. Pray for the parents, as they have their boys scattered out in hospitals in three diff cities.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 10, 2006)

I dug this photo out of the Things With Wings Forum. This was on a cold duck hunt in NGA with Goldentrout and some other buddies. Andrew is on the left front and Forrest is on the right front. 

Guys, we(there are many) are praying for you and your family during this time.


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers offered for these young men and their family.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 11, 2006)

I just talked with their Aunt.  It appears Daniel is stable for now.  He was bleeding from his colon and abdominal wall.  Forrest had his wounds closed on his face and will have surgery in Augusta in a few days.  Andrew had a plate put in his arm last night.

Things are looking better than last night, but they still have a long recovery.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Eshad (Oct 11, 2006)

Howard, we are praying for the whole family.


----------



## SBG (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying right now.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers added with the many others.  Let us know how they are doing when you get the chance...


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 11, 2006)

Daniel is in ICU in Egleston this morning, recovering from surgery.

They repaired three tears to his bowel.  He will have an MRI and CT scan today to evaluate his back.

Updated information.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers sent continuously for their healing and swift recovery.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 11, 2006)

Howard, I'm so sorry this happened to these fine young men.

Debbie and I add our prayers!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2006)

My Prayers for them continue.


----------



## BuckyD (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers sent that the Lord will Heal and reveal somthing good out of this. His own never go through the fire with out a reason or plan. Pray for all of the lives that this accident has affected, esecially those young men.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are added as well.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is another update.

Andrew may be released later today or tomorrow.

They are waiting for swelling to decrease before doing surgery for Forest. This may be a few days.

Daniel will have a lumbar fusion on his spine on Friday morning at Egleston.  They will put rods & pins and will remove them in 8-12 months at which time he should be fine.  He is moving but is very lucky that the vertebrae did not break.  Gina is doing okay, just very tired.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 12, 2006)

Just got back in from Augusta after seeing Forrest and his father. Forrest is doing good, aside from what all he has been through. Face is still swollen and has many stiches in his face. He will require a lot of reconstructive surgery once the swelling goes down. They may even let him go home prior to the surgery. Andrew has been released and is staying with close friends. Dad will be going to Atlanta tomorrow to be with wife and Daniel. Found out he has a broken wrist, also. 

There are many testimonies, within this accident, as to what God has done and is doing. Praise Him!! Praise His Holy Name!! 
Continuing to pray...............


----------



## tmelrod (Oct 12, 2006)

god bless them... also, check with hospital administration and see if there is a ronald mcdonald house at any of the hospitals. my daughter was at t.c. thompson childrens hospital in chattanooga for 6 weeks, and i honestly dont know what we would have done without them. THEY ARE THE BEST...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

My prayers added for a full recovery.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 17, 2006)

Daniel comes out of ICU at Egleston tomorrow.  Forest has surgery for a Lefort Fracture today and should be out of ICU tomorrow.  When the surgery was finished one of the surgical team members said they believed they got everything fixed and he may not require any additional surgeries.

His parents report God is answering prayers for their 3 boys.

A heartfelt thanks comes from me for your prayers for these fine young men.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I missed this earlier because we have been out of town, 
I am glad that they are making progress. 
We will include them and their family in our prayers.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 17, 2006)

Missed this one last week Howard.  Glad to hear they are doing better and things are looking up.  Add our prayers to all the others.

Hoss


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Howard Roark said:


> Daniel comes out of ICU at Egleston tomorrow.  Forest has surgery for a Lefort Fracture today and should be out of ICU tomorrow.  When the surgery was finished one of the surgical team members said they believed they got everything fixed and he may not require any additional surgeries.
> 
> His parents report God is answering prayers for their 3 boys.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks comes from me for your prayers for these fine young men.



Some of the best Oral and Max. Facial trauma surgeons in GA are in Augusta due to having a dental school there.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 18, 2006)

teethdoc said:


> Some of the best Oral and Max. Facial trauma surgeons in GA are in Augusta due to having a dental school there.



They have given testimony to this fact and believe that this is why God sent him there!! I received an email update while ago that stated they didn't have to wire his mouth shut; though they first thought it would have to be done.


----------



## pendy (Oct 18, 2006)

*Howard*

I just read this and i'm so sorry to hear this but I'm so happy to hear the boys are doing good. I pray that they continue to heal. God is Great.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 24, 2006)

Prayer sent.


----------

